# CANTON,GA-YOUNG MALE-BLACK-17792-EUTH 12/6



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THE FOLLOWING ARE AVAILABLE TO APPROVED, LICENSED. RESCUES. THEY ARE IN NO 
WAY, TO BE POSTED TO CRAIGSLIST. 

PIC ATTACHED GERMAN SHEPHERD, OWN. SURR., STUNNING MALE!, 2.5YRS, KNOWS 
BASIC COMMANDS, REC #17792. MUST BE PULLED BY CLOSING SATURDAY, THE 6TH! 

EMAIL [email protected] IF YOU CAN HELP! 

LESHA MARTIN 
RESCUE COORDINATOR 

CHEROKEE COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER 
(AN "OPEN DOOR SHELTER" FOR ALL ANIMALS IN CHEROKEE COUNTY) 
1015 UNIVETER RD. 
CANTON, GA 30115 
HOURS: MONDAY-SATURDAY 10:00A.M.-5:00P.M. 

DOGS ALREADY PROCESSED AND AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION: 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA460.html


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Love the blacks!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks just like my black Charlie....please help him!!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Drool!!!!
Danni and Darcy I am backing away from the computer! LOL!!

He only has till Friday? Not much time...


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

What a handsome young boy and even has had some training. Hope someone in the area can help him.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

LHSH has a rescue commitment from an approved rescue. We need someone to pull this dog and hold while transport is arranged. 
Dawn


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Tess in PA came up with some good resources in Georgia. Send her a PM.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pull help is what is needed and temp foster...


LHSH wishing you luck, he is one handsome guy!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Brigiette- I had to tell Mike to back away as well!! I always tells me he is going to call you because its not fair you get all the blacks LOL!!







I told him, maybe next time we can foster a black... if I dont fall in love with another dog first


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Animal Kingdom Veterinary Hospital does affordable vetting and boarding for this shelter and often the shelter is "delivering" dogs to them.

Animal Kingdom Veterinary Hospital - Dr Walton Waller
2675 Ball Ground Highway
Canton, GA 30114
(770) 704-1905


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

The ACO says he was adopted locally on 12/2
Dawn


----------

